# Water level at berlin



## DUTCHHARBOR (Mar 1, 2011)

The water level at berlin has reached summer pool there sre some spots starting to open up because of the open water. The ice it looks like is pretty thin.


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

gee thanks dutch..welcome to the site and its nice to have a report from likeside....i will continue to use ur ramps as soon as ice clears.when do u open in the am and close the gates at nite.....eyeballs


----------



## DUTCHHARBOR (Mar 1, 2011)

We open in the spring at eight and the summer we are usually here at about seven to seven thirty. We close the gates at eight. But if the gates are closed when you leave pull up to them and it will open and let you out.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Thats what I wanted to hear! Full pool! Another rain and its go time. Guess I better get ready. Spring is here!!!!!!!!!:T:T


----------



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

What does "summer pool" mean?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

The lakes full. Would guess it rose 4ft in the last couple days.


----------



## Hunt4life (Jan 24, 2011)

Summer pool means when they drain Berlin down to a mud puddle to keep the boaters at Milton happy


----------



## DUTCHHARBOR (Mar 1, 2011)

It is a little above summer pool. The water level is almost to the top of our ramp. The past couple days we could literally watch the water come up. Crazy.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

4 ft? It's rose 8' in thrn last 6-7 days! Less than 2 wks ago while ice fishing, it was 1013.6! Now it's 1024-1025......!!!!!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

berlin up and milton still low what gives and we all know were the water flows so is milton keeping it low for some other reason,need soft water fix fast


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Milton fills last. Stay full the longest for dock shares. $$$$ Now they want Milton down till the big rains are done. This way they dont flood anyone down stream. (Newton Falls) Theyll prob flood Berlin if we get a big rain.


----------



## DUTCHHARBOR (Mar 1, 2011)

The reason berlin is high and milton is low is because the army corp of engineers is doing repairs to the flood gates. They cant open them right know.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

You mean the gates at Berlin? When was the last time it went over the dam?


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

We have a house on Berlin so I dislike Milton and the Corps


----------



## DUTCHHARBOR (Mar 1, 2011)

Not sure the last time went over the damn i think 5 or 6 years ago


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Not what I wanted to hear. High water is tough to fish out there. Ive seen it up in the Bonner ramp parkin lot. Thanks Dutch!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Anyone happen to know just how much open water is between the causeway(shore) and the ice? I'm thinking it has to be a good 15-20' by now.....!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Not sure but hope to do some wading this sunday. Chuck please stock fridge with minnows!


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

JIG said:


> Not sure but hope to do some wading this sunday. Chuck please stock fridge with minnows!


I'll have bait outside for you early risers. We are open 7 days. It won't be long Snake


----------



## ice-canoe (Mar 4, 2011)

It is 15 or 20 but it's skinned with like a quarter inch of ice. There's a nice big pool under the bridge and out a couple hundred yards but it looks like choco milk. Might give it a shot tomorrow anyway... Jonesin for some fishing


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Was just lookin at the pic Jig posted of the public ramp(Berlin).....WOW! I knew it was up and from what I could tell, no ice for a long....long way out! Yea baby! Start getting the boat de-winterized next week, and if the doc gives me the ok...well, *I'TS ON!!*


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

DUTCHHARBOR said:


> Not sure the last time went over the damn i think 5 or 6 years ago


I believe it was april of 1998 or so. That was the first and only time that it went over that I can recall


----------



## riograd09 (May 14, 2008)

The lake level is currently 1029.22 and rising with normal summer pool being a little over 1024. Berlin will start spilling over at 1031.5 so about 2 more ft to go. They are starting to release some significant water now because the Mahoning has crested so hopefully that will help.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Weather permitting, hoping to put the boat in at Berlin this Friday,,,,with the doc;s permission that is!!


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Let me know what the word is Snake. Going to make for an interesting bite this spring. Any more rain and you can bring your boat over to my basement.:C


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

I may have to take a trip over there tomorrow to see what this looks like. In four days from 3/4 to 3/8 the pool level has gone from 1025.4 to 10.29.48 with the full pool being 1031.3 folks. As of 7am this mourning berlin was at 83% of flood storage capacity used according to the official dailey reservoir report and forcast for 3/8/2011. By the way west branch(kirwan) is at 36% and milton is at 24%. They still have plenty of places to put this weeks 1to 2 inches of rain water. All I have to say is SPRING BASSIN" IS GOING TO BE FANTASTIC ! Lots of flooded timber and new water for those little green monsters to hide in.
Man this weather sure creates a love hate sensation. Cant wait for ice-out ya'll. 
later 
donm

PS; jay2K is your basement stocked with bass? if so I'm there! Do you have a paved or dirt ramp for this new fishing spot? I love fishing new water before it gets fished out, don't ya'know!?
later for real this time
donm


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

ice still on berlin lake north and south..spillway at berlin is moving very fast and turbulent.. water levels are extreme on mainlake and rivers.. milton is still low. and spillway at milton is at full force. with rain forecasted its gonna make for an interesting week(end).. gonna be a last minute thing for me to determine where ill be at


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

riograd09 said:


> The lake level is currently 1029.22 and rising with normal summer pool being a little over 1024. Berlin will start spilling over at 1031.5 so about 2 more ft to go. They are starting to release some significant water now because the Mahoning has crested so hopefully that will help.


full pull is 1032 and then it still has to go up a little bit still to actually go over the dam


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I agree. Berlin or Milton???? One rain wont thaw WB or Skeeter. Also might take awhile for Milton to fill let alone those ramps are BRUTAL! Hope they keep it down or well have to fish the parking lots.


----------



## riograd09 (May 14, 2008)

"full pull is 1032 and then it still has to go up a little bit still to actually go over the dam"

Not to be a jerk to WiseEyes but dmills4124 is dead on, full pool is 1031.31 not 1032....but I was close at 1031.5, just fyi. The corps are holding back on a major release because Lake Milton is having issues opening all of their gates up so Berlin doesn't want to overload Milton.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

So its Milton's gates that failed. That changes thing a bit. Prob alot more at stake if Milton gets over the dam.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks Rio/Greg,
Thought about calling you to get the real story, knowing your job and all, figured you know the WHOLE story........thanks again!
PS...Would love to see an updated photo of Jig's shot of public launch Belin/Bonner rd....!!


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Bout half doz guys working at gate house yesterday on milton spillway.. walked down to take a braaave look at the railings.... if someone woulda fell in it woulda ripped every limb off and pulled ur eyeballs right out of ur head thatt baby is flowin.. neighbor came over to see what the fuss was about.. said he couldnt sleep the night before cus they opened the gates and it was making a lot of noise.. i think if im not mistaken 3 out 4 were open? cant quite remember how many there was.. the only one i didnt see open was the one closest to the parking lot on top of hill along railing.. anywhows the crew of guys left around 330 4.. dunno if that was their time to call it a day or what


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Milton 3/8 6:00pm


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

WOW! They got her flowin! Sounds an looks like they closed an opened diff gates. Maybe its fixed an Berlin will steady/drop.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yesterday the 8th they were letting 660cfs out of berlin and it was at 83% of flood pool. Today the 9th it is at 81% with a flow rate of...(drum roll inserted here), 1500cfs (cubic feet per second). thats 90,000.cf/min and 5,400,00cf/hour or 129,600,000.cf/day. 
Remember folks full pool is 1031.3 and yesterday the 8th berlin was at 1029.48 and today at 7am it was 1029.23 which means it only dropped .25 of a foot in 24 hours. 
I just love stats. milton is up only 1% of its flood sorage cap in 24 hours. 
We just need a little more rain for the farmers dont ya know. Can they even get in the fields without pontoons? Darn bird fish will just eat the seeds. Always something to complain about, not enough rain, to much rain, seed eating fish, laws protecting the seed eating fish. SO kids we need the flooding to protect the soon to be protected(endangered species) of the seed eathing fish. 
Man I need to get out of the house and go fishing. Can you believe that last paragraph? Really need to go fishing. Bad!
later ya'll
donm


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Chuck last time i bought minnies over there i couldnt even get a bite, hope they are better this year lol. I will be over to see you soon.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

He had the "untrained" ones then. He's since upgraded to "trained minnies"!!


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

whats the ice situation at milton? dont care about water being low cuz its a small jonboat we just pick up and drop in. hoping to get out sunday morning, itching to use new rods


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

You know its got to be boatable. 18 and pointview were ice free last I seen it. Only prob I have is big boat an skinny water. Might walk the banks this weekend.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

what banks???? LOL you might need a zip line so you can go from tree to tree!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Milton bud!


----------

